# Tuscaloosa, AL, ID#27932088, Kessie,Female, 2 yrs (approx), Patterned Sable



## Floppy (Feb 26, 2011)

Kessie is a 2 year old female patterned sable. She is currently available for rescue or adoption at Metro Animal Shelter in Tuscaloosa, Alabama. The shelter has a $35 pull fee I will cover if a legitimate 501c3 rescue offers to pull her. She is very sweet and passed her behavior check with flying colors. Good with dogs and no food resource guarding present.

video: https://youtu.be/jlDPG7Pr9nY

Metro Animal Shelter
3140 35th St. 
Tuscaloosa, AL 35401
Phone: 205-752-9101
Email: [email protected]


----------



## mjackson0902 (Sep 14, 2015)

Did she ever find a home?


----------

